

95% of all code makes me cry. The other 5% are white space. - lukaseder
http://www.ctmmc.net

======
mschuster91
Haha, nice project - but it has some severe display issues on netbook screens
(the font is far too big):
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1i7dhe5u9t32l6u/Screenshot%202013-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1i7dhe5u9t32l6u/Screenshot%202013-11-20%2019.43.58.png)

~~~
lukaseder
Is that a meta-CSS-code-that-made-me-cry complaint? ;-)

